# Bose Speakers



## Strawberry wine (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know of anywhere in Las Palmas Gran Canaria that I can have these repaired? I have carried them from UK to Thailand to UK without any bother and now they've packed in. There must be a loose connection as they do power the iPod but don't play the music. Help!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems there are 2 authorised Bose Tech Support and Sales Centres in GC...

Servicio tecnico de Bose en las islas Canarias: Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Tenerife :: Bose::

One in Las Palmas itself;

SAKOBA TV S.L.
C/ MARIUCHA, 103
35012 LAS PALMAS DE G.C.
Tno. 928207907 Fax 928201547

The other down on the South Coast in Maspalomas

TECMA ELECTRONICA
C/ TEROR, 5/URB. LAS LLAVES, BLQ. 18
35100 SAN FDO. DE MASPALOMAS
Tno. 928764387 Fax 928764387

Couple of questions though; does your Ipod plug directly into the speakers or via a patch lead? If its via a patch lead, can you plug anything else into the unit via an Aux Socket... such as a smart-phone? The build quality of Bose is such that I'd be looking at the patch lead (if it uses one) before anything else... whereas the build quality of the Ipod is something else!


----------



## Strawberry wine (May 14, 2013)

Many thanks Whitenoiz. My ipod plugs directly into the speakers and there has never been this problem before. Therefore I presume it's something to do with the speakers themselves. Anyway, my husband is now making this his mission to find said shop and get them fixed. We miss our music!
Cheers!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Found this... don't know if it will help though...

Sound troubleshooting


----------

